# Problems With Broadcom 4312 and wl Driver

## nddeluca

Hey guys this is my first time installing gentoo so take it easy if I missed something simple  :Smile: 

First off my card is a Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] [1028:000b] (rev 01)

The problem is everything installs fine and such, but when when I modprobe the wl driver, the wireless light doesn't come on and I don't see it in ifconfig

Dmesg shows something like this

```
eth1: Broadcom BCM4315 Hybrid blah...
```

This is my Ubuntu's(kernel 2.6.31-20-generic) dmesg when I start the wl module.

```
eth1: Broadcom BCM4315 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.91.9

```

Is it odd that these are not the same??

So heres the command I use to install it -

```

emerge -av net-wireless/broadcom-sta

update-modules -f

modprobe wl

```

I took the necessary unmasking steps and that runs through fine.

The kernel config check also comes out ok during the installation. - No ssb enabled or b43

Also, I have CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" in my make.conf so emerge does the configuration files for me.

I read about it but couldn't figure it out by hand, could this be what I'm doing wrong?

I'm running the 2.6.31-r10 and x86_64.

Thanks!!

----------

## nddeluca

Well I installed wpa_supplicant and wireless_tools, and a few other commands I got it to work on boot!

Connects to my wpa network!

----------

